# Anyone Selling Wheels?



## PGH_Cruze (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking for a different set for the spring 
Comment pictures and types


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

We sell wheels. 

Here is a link where you can plug in your year make and model car and then choose what size wheels you want. It will show you all the wheels that fit:

Search Wheels


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

OP, are you looking to buy a set of wheels from another member, or are you just looking for ideas of different wheels?


----------



## PGH_Cruze (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking to buy used wheels from another member 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

I am selling my 18" LTZs if interested PM me


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

I might be selling my wheels and tires from my 2013 Cruze. 16" alloy 5 spoke and firestone tires?


----------



## da1geek (Apr 22, 2015)

Check the classifieds. I'm selling my 2015 new wheels and tires for dirt cheap.


----------

